# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  ENAKNYA DI GO APA DI LELANG YA

## udin

Mohon komentar dan sarannya dari rekan-rekan Koi's
Saya amati ikan lokal belum pernah ada GO di forum Koi's , kalau koi import sudah ada
Apakah kalau ikan lokal disambut baik juga di forum ini seperti ikan koi import ?
Syukur-syukur Koi's mau mendorong koi lokal..
Terima kasih sebelumnya



_______________
Tukang Koi
http://www.koiblitar.com
Koi's ID No. 19506019

----------


## victor

lelang

----------


## koituren

di lelang borongan aja pak udin...
nanti biar saya juga bisa NGlelang borongan juga

hehehe

----------


## udin

Mohon alasannya Om Victor kalau di Lelang dan kalau di GO alasannya apa ?
tq

----------


## arungtasik

GO aja Pak. Biar kualitas keeping-nya sama dan "dipanen" empat bulan kemudian. Tapi di harga berapa ya...   ::   ::

----------


## victor

> Mohon alasannya Om Victor kalau di Lelang dan kalau di GO alasannya apa ?
> tq


lebih simple aja om

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Mohon alasannya Om Victor kalau di Lelang dan kalau di GO alasannya apa ?
> tq
> 
> 
> lebih simple aja om


TQ

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Mohon komentar dan sarannya dari rekan-rekan Koi's
> Saya amati ikan lokal belum pernah ada GO di forum Koi's , kalau koi import sudah ada
> Apakah kalau ikan lokal disambut baik juga di forum ini seperti ikan koi import ?
> Syukur-syukur Koi's mau mendorong koi lokal..
> Terima kasih sebelumnya
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> http://www.koiblitar.com
> 
> udin


Kang Udin, KOIs mah pasti mendukung demi perkembangan dan kemajuan koi lokal agar menjadi tuan rumah di negeri sendiri..sok silakan..mau di GO atau keeping kontes..

----------


## superkoi

di GO aja om.... aku lsg daftar....

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Mohon komentar dan sarannya dari rekan-rekan Koi's
> Saya amati ikan lokal belum pernah ada GO di forum Koi's , kalau koi import sudah ada
> Apakah kalau ikan lokal disambut baik juga di forum ini seperti ikan koi import ?
> Syukur-syukur Koi's mau mendorong koi lokal..
> Terima kasih sebelumnya
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> ...


Alhamdulillah hate lega rasanya... dapet lampu ijo dari pengurus Koi's

----------


## Rova

memang lelang lbh simpel dan cepat...

----------


## udin

sample koi

----------


## Rova

ya mungkin itu lbh jls om kl sendiri2..

----------


## eka

ngikuttt...  ::

----------


## udin

> ya mungkin itu lbh jls om kl sendiri2..


kan baru jejak pendapat om Rova..

----------


## Glenardo

Btw sesepuh Koi seperti Om Udin belum ada Koi's ID yah Om? Kayaknya perlu di beri jabatan kehormatan niy...  ::

----------


## matsuo

Di GO aja Pak .... saya dukung abis koi lokal kualitas super  ::

----------


## Rova

tentunya masih bynk yg lainya lg...

----------


## E. Nitto

> Mohon komentar dan sarannya dari rekan-rekan Koi's
> Saya amati ikan lokal belum pernah ada GO di forum Koi's , kalau koi import sudah ada
> Apakah kalau ikan lokal disambut baik juga di forum ini seperti ikan koi import ?
> Syukur-syukur Koi's mau mendorong koi lokal..
> Terima kasih sebelumnya
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> http://www.koiblitar.com
> 
> udin


Saya setuju dgn oom Robby, Koi's baru saja start mengupayakan untuk mengangkat Koi2 lokal berkualitas, spt pada Merah Putih Koi Kontes kemarin kita berusaha meng-apresiasi hasil karya anak bangsa melalui Koi2 lokal yg berkualitas.. Lokal breeder kontes masih dalam pembahasan oleh pakar2 breeder, mudah2an juga akan terlaksana dlm waktu yg tdk terlalu lama.. itu salah satu mimpi Koi's kalau saya gak salah dengar...so don't worry be Happy bang.. he3x.. 
Mengenai GO atau Lelang saya rasa ada plus minusnya.. kalau GO dan secara periodic di posting di forum tentunya akan banyak memberikan nilai manfaat/pembelajaran bukan saja untuk peserta tetapi juga untuk rekan2 di forum ini dpt ikut mempelajari perkembangan dari koi2 tsb. Tapi negative nya tentunya bang Udin akan sedikit kerepotan dan sedikit beresiko dgn perawatan, kematian dlsb... 
Kalau lelang ya jelas simple, bidder yg menang akan bawa pulang dan pembelajaran hanya di masing2 bidder itu aja..
Jadi terserah kembali lagi terserah bang Udin, mau GO atau Lelang... Kalau masalah bisnis, selama ikan tsb berkualitas saya rasa lelang atau GO sama2 dikejar oleh koiser..
Maaf lho bang, kalau ada salah2 kata...

----------


## udin

> Btw sesepuh Koi seperti Om Udin belum ada Koi's ID yah Om? Kayaknya perlu di beri jabatan kehormatan niy...


Om ini no ID saya di KOI's
No. ID. 190506019

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> Mohon komentar dan sarannya dari rekan-rekan Koi's
> Saya amati ikan lokal belum pernah ada GO di forum Koi's , kalau koi import sudah ada
> Apakah kalau ikan lokal disambut baik juga di forum ini seperti ikan koi import ?
> Syukur-syukur Koi's mau mendorong koi lokal..
> Terima kasih sebelumnya
> _______________
> Tukang Koi
> ...


Ok tq Boss...masukannya

----------


## susanatod

GO donk, biar ikannya bisa diliat bareng setelah selesai GO.... apalagi liat dari samplenya kayaknya keren nih....

----------


## udin

> GO donk, biar ikannya bisa diliat bareng setelah selesai GO.... apalagi liat dari samplenya kayaknya keren nih....


Kalau jadi GO, mungkin lokasinya di JAPUNG ( Jaring Apung ) Waduk  Jatiluhur Purwakarta.

----------


## este

Go saya ikut...^^

----------


## udin

ini foto tampak atas

----------


## superkoi

Om Udin, di GO aja. Soalnya kalo keeping kontes kan untuk lokal udah byk, kalo GO setau saya blm ada. Kita jg bs belajar perkembangan semua ikan.

----------


## superkoi

Om Udin, di GO aja. Soalnya kalo keeping kontes kan untuk lokal udah byk, kalo GO setau saya blm ada. Kita jg bs belajar perkembangan semua ikan.

----------


## superkoi

Om Udin, di GO aja. Soalnya kalo keeping kontes kan untuk lokal udah byk, kalo GO setau saya blm ada. Kita jg bs belajar perkembangan semua ikan.

----------


## superkoi

Om Udin, di GO aja. Soalnya kalo keeping kontes kan untuk lokal udah byk, kalo GO setau saya blm ada. Kita jg bs belajar perkembangan semua ikan.

----------


## TSA

he he he ... kelihatanya om Superkoi serius banget nih .... minta GO ...... setuju om ...GO aja ..... he he he

Tsa

----------


## superkoi

lho, kok postinganku dobel2 ya? mana ga bs di edit/hapus lgi... tapi bener om TSA kok, GO aja biar bs tau perkembangan koi lokal dgn pakan impor....hhehehe....

----------


## GenThong

G.O. tapi jgn sampai *K.O.* ya mang udin..  ::

----------


## victor

om yg itu harganya berapa om?   ::

----------


## limjohan

apa saja om udin......terserah om udin.........apa saja boleh dah....
 ::   ::

----------


## dompie

sory ga tau nih.. GO itu apa ya?

----------


## rifatmk

GO dong biar rame

----------


## T3chno

Dari MEDAN jg Ikut...............

----------


## udin

OK... atas dukungan rekan-rekan Koi's ikan saya GO... dan kalau KO... (mati) ikan diganti yg lain sesuai kualitas ikan atau uang di kembalikan.

----------


## isman

> OK... atas dukungan rekan-rekan Koi's ikan saya GO... dan kalau KO... (mati) ikan diganti yg lain sesuai kualitas ikan atau uang di kembalikan.


kalau di GO kapan mulainya om udin

----------


## udin

> Originally Posted by udin
> 
> OK... atas dukungan rekan-rekan Koi's ikan saya GO... dan kalau KO... (mati) ikan diganti yg lain sesuai kualitas ikan atau uang di kembalikan.
> 
> 
> kalau di GO kapan mulainya om udin


aku nyusun dulu bumbu-bumbunya,, ada ide nggak? Mungkin besok udah saya Update

----------


## victor

kalo di GO harga di brapa nih om  ::

----------


## udin

> kalo di GO harga di brapa nih om


GO di harga Rp. 600 ribu/ekor
ntar GO saya mulai habis Jum'atan

----------


## Soegianto

http://&#91;img]http://i471.photobucket.....gif&#91;/img]

bang terobosan bgs  hrs di coba dua2nya ...........

mungkin utk tahap 1 kalau persiapan nya matang di GO lebih baik ..........
dukung banget om sy siapkan pialaanya d utk juaranya  ::

----------


## matsuo

Untuk Om dompie...GO itu artinya Grow Out  :: 
Artinya ikan kita pilih terus dibeli dan dipelihara oleh penyelenggara GO utk waktu yang ditentukan.
Jadi biaya perawatan, pakan dan tempat pemeliharaan semua ditanggung oleh pihak penyelenggara GO.
Setelah waktu yg ditentukan selesai, ikan akan dilihat perkembangannya & kualitasnya masing2 dan akan ditentukan juaranya  :: 

Mudah2an membantu Om...penjelasannya   ::

----------


## victor

> Untuk Om dompie...GO itu artinya Grow Out 
> Artinya ikan kita pilih terus dibeli dan dipelihara oleh penyelenggara GO utk waktu yang ditentukan.
> Jadi biaya perawatan, pakan dan tempat pemeliharaan semua ditanggung oleh pihak penyelenggara GO.
> Setelah waktu yg ditentukan selesai, ikan akan dilihat perkembangannya & kualitasnya masing2 dan akan ditentukan juaranya 
> 
> Mudah2an membantu Om...penjelasannya


kalo ikan nya mati om?

----------


## TSA

> Originally Posted by matsuo
> 
> Untuk Om dompie...GO itu artinya Grow Out 
> Artinya ikan kita pilih terus dibeli dan dipelihara oleh penyelenggara GO utk waktu yang ditentukan.
> Jadi biaya perawatan, pakan dan tempat pemeliharaan semua ditanggung oleh pihak penyelenggara GO.
> Setelah waktu yg ditentukan selesai, ikan akan dilihat perkembangannya & kualitasnya masing2 dan akan ditentukan juaranya 
> 
> Mudah2an membantu Om...penjelasannya  
> 
> ...





> OK... atas dukungan rekan-rekan Koi's ikan saya GO... dan kalau KO... (mati) ikan diganti yg lain sesuai kualitas ikan atau uang di kembalikan.


Sudah dijawab pak Udin om....  ::

----------


## showa

di hitung dari atas .............baris 1 ( 5 ekor ), baris 2 ( 5 ekor) dan baris 3 ( 5 ekor ).................baris 3 ini yg paling belakang  bernomer punggung 15 kali ya........  ::  

apakah satu indukkan om.........?, boleh dong milih.......?

----------


## udin

semua satu indukan ( satu rahim)

----------


## matsuo

Untuk Om2 yang minat ikut GO showa ini bisa langsung meluncur ke section Koi Dealer and Breeder dengan topik "1st GROW OUT DOMESTIK KOI", jangan sampai ketinggalan yah.....   ::

----------


## aditya

ikut apa pun bentuknya.......

----------


## udin

> ikut apa pun bentuknya.......


ikan jadi di GO, silahkan pilih di section koi dealer dan breeder

----------

